# Buying 1st road bike



## zoesdad (May 25, 2011)

Hello all. First time poster. I've been doing some quality lurking looking for bicycle buying advice, so I think I have the gist of it. Meet the LBSs, try a few bikes out, then get properly fitted. 

I've been riding my old Mountain bike (Ross Glen Canyon) with road tires, my brother and his Orbea Onix have convinced me to step up. I ride for exercise and fun, would love to move up to a Century in due time. 

I'm looking to spend about 2k. Would like carbon, and probably relaxed gemoetry (I'm 43 with a mediocre back). I'm looking at the Jamis Xenith Endura line; Giant Defy; Cannondale Synapse; Specialized Roubaix; Trek Madone; Look 566. Can't find any Felt's near me (South Florida). 

One guy at an LBS I liked said at that price point they're all going to have similar components. Any additional thoughts? Am I missing an obvious bike?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

The LBS is right. At that pricepoint, the bikes will be similar. All of these are excellent bikes so I can't point you in one direction or another. Plus, what fits me won't fit you. Your best bet is to thoroughly test ride each of these bikes and make your decision from there. If you still want to consider Felt, you should either check their website for a store locator or go to the Felt forum under "Manufacturers" section here on RBR. It's pretty active and there's even a rep on the forum that can give you advice (SuperDave). I'm a Felt guy so naturally I would choose the Felt Z-Series. However, all of these are great bikes and I doubt any of them will disappoint. BTW, consider the CAAD10 also. It isn't carbon but it has a pretty nice ride and you can probably get an Ultegra model for around $2K with some haggling. I test rode one and had to look down a few times to make sure that I wasn't on a carbon frame. It was that compliant.


----------



## zoesdad (May 25, 2011)

Would love to try a Felt. If any Sourh Florida people around (PBC) would love to get their opinions on favorite bicycle shops in the area.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zoesdad said:


> Hello all. First time poster. I've been doing some quality lurking looking for bicycle buying advice, so I think I have the gist of it. Meet the LBSs, try a few bikes out, then get properly fitted.
> 
> I've been riding my old Mountain bike (Ross Glen Canyon) with road tires, my brother and his Orbea Onix have convinced me to step up. I ride for exercise and fun, would love to move up to a Century in due time.
> 
> ...


My initial thought is... define 'similar'. 

On the surface, I agree with the LBS guy, but If you look at the details, there are several notable differences in specs. For example, in your price range the Specialized and Jamis come OEM'd with SRAM's Apex group, while the Giant and C'dale use Shimano's 105. The Synapse is also available with Apex, but at a lower ($1,799) price point.

If you look at the specs, you'll see that SRAM's Apex group uses an 11-32 cassette linked with a compact crankset, so the gearing is suited to hilly terrain. On a downside because of the spacing, there are larger gaps between cogs. The Giant comes with either a compact or triple, so (depending on your fitness/ terrain) that 105 equipped bike could come close to the SRAM's gearing, without the gaps. 

Continuing, SRAM uses double tap shifting, which means one lever is used for shifting and the other for braking, whereas the 105 shifters use the outer lever for both braking and shifting (to the larger cog and ring) and an inner lever to shift to smaller. Both systems have their proponents, so test rides are necessary for you to decide your preference.

All that said, more importantly than specs are differences in geo and how those differences affect your fit and (to some extent) how the bike handles. I'm not suggesting that the LBS or the employee you spoke of aren't reputable, but in this instance (and IMO) a reputable shop conveys the importance of proper fit/ test rides and explains the differences between compact, triple cranksets - along with differences in functionality between SRAM and Shimano. 

If you really like that particular LBS, consider going back and asking more pointed questions. If you get detailed responses, fine. But if not, it might be time to move on.

HTH...


----------



## jeremy5000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Performance has the GT GTR Carbon Sport with Rival for $1999 with another %15 off if you buy before Monday... definitely an amazing deal in your price range, but maybe not the most ideal geometry, but a test ride never hurts.


----------



## zoesdad (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm sure I'll have a ton of questions and confusion after the weekend. Test riding Jamis and Look tomorrow; Trek and Specialized on Sunday; and hopefully Cannondale; and Giant on Monday if open. Still looking for a Felt dealer (the 2 nearest me do not have any to ride). One of the LBS is begging me to rid a Cervalo (sp?). It's out of my $$$ range and probably too agressive, but hey, it'll be a fun 3 minutes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zoesdad said:


> *One of the LBS is begging me to rid a Cervalo (sp?). It's out of my $$$ range* and probably too agressive, but hey, it'll be a fun 3 minutes.


Cervelo. Since profit margins grow with MSRP's, it's not surprising that some LBS's will try to move you to the next price range. 

From a price/ performance standpoint, IMO your ~2k price range gets you a pretty good balance, so no need to go higher. Shop for reputable LBS's _along_ with bikes, focus on fit/ feel, ride and handling and you'll do fine.


----------



## zoesdad (May 25, 2011)

Surprisingly loved the Scott. Full 105 group. Cervelo was way too small (51cm and I'm probably a 54/56). Both bikes a lot of fun. Scott fit better and felt smoother. And its $700 cheaper so not pushing to ride the correct size Cervelo.


----------



## zoesdad (May 25, 2011)

*Tough choices*

As expected, I'm almost as confused after test riding as before. 10 years pedaling an aluminum mountain bike has made everything I've tried feel great. Removed Jamis and Specialized from my list (didn't feel as fast as the others plus the Specialized had a flat, bad karma). That leaves Scott Comp CR1 (Comp or Team); Trek Madone, Series 4.5 or 3.1; and the Look 566. Still need to try Cannondale and find a Felt. 

Trek has 12 months same as cash. Scott 6 months. Look has no payment options. Guess that could be the tie breaker. 

Again any thoughts pro and con on any of these bikes or one I missed appreciated. It has been fun.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

PJ352 said:


> My initial thought is... define 'similar'.
> 
> On the surface, I agree with the LBS guy, but If you look at the details, there are several notable differences in specs. For example, in your price range the Specialized and Jamis come OEM'd with SRAM's Apex group, while the Giant and C'dale use Shimano's 105. The Synapse is also available with Apex, but at a lower ($1,799) price point.
> 
> ...


While what you are saying is true, the LBS was still correct. They are similarly in the specs department. The trim levels are pretty close. The things you are talking about are personal preferences. SRAM vs. Shimano- Apex and 105. Gearing might be different but the OP is new to this. He needs to ride them to tell the differences and decide which system and geometry he likes from there. He's not about claiming turf. At $2K, it's hard to find fault with any of these bikes. I agree that he should ask more questions. If he wants differences in details, I'm pretty sure the LBS will give him details. The thing is to let him ride them with an unbiased opinion. He will have a clearer idea of what he likes.... Not what he thinks he should like.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

You've listed some very good bikes for the price point, I would try to get a ride on the Cervelo just to show you the differences in bike class/ranges. You may find that it is superior and thus worth the bigger budget. Fit is foremost, comfort with the bike and like finding a wife, it should stir up some crazy love in you. Goodluck.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

terbennett said:


> While what you are saying is true, the LBS was still correct. They are similarly in the specs department. The trim levels are pretty close. *The things you are talking about are personal preferences*. SRAM vs. Shimano- Apex and 105. Gearing might be different but the OP is new to this. He needs to ride them to tell the differences and decide which system and geometry he likes from there. He's not about claiming turf. At $2K, it's hard to find fault with any of these bikes. I agree that he should ask more questions. If he wants differences in details, I'm pretty sure the LBS will give him details. The thing is to let him ride them with an unbiased opinion. He will have a clearer idea of what he likes.... *Not what he thinks he should like*.


Gearing is _not_ personal preference. Chosen correctly, it serves the rider based on their fitness and terrain, and IMO explaining the differences in groupsets is simply offering factual info. The LBS should have done so. Sure, they may have been literally 'correct', but omitted some pertinent details that may help the OP make an educated buying decision. 

This being a beginner's corner, sometimes members don't_ know _the questions to ask to get detailed info, so we should provide it. To say that component groups are similar is to offer next to no info at all, but I do agree (and stated such) that the OP needs to do some test rides to decide his preferences. 

BTW, unlike you, nowhere did I tell the OP what he should like, so give it a rest.

Some excerpts from your post:
_I'm a Felt guy so naturally I would choose the Felt Z-Series. 

BTW, consider the CAAD10 also. It isn't carbon but it has a pretty nice ride _

Sure sounds like personal preference to me...


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Always tons to learn from PJ. 

I'll tell ya, I often find better information in the Beginners area than the General area. I'l be a Beginners area lurker no matter how good I get.


----------



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

The Cannondale super six with 105 components looks like a fantastic bike. If you get a chance, try that one for sure.


----------



## zoesdad (May 25, 2011)

*Cannondale*

As a matter of fact tried the Cannondale today. SRAM Apex components. Found it very responsive. Not sure if I liked it better then the Trek though. It's a tough decision. Going to read all the reviews I can find. Bottom line between the Trek, Cannondale and the Look I would be very happy with any. Throw the Scott in there as well.


----------



## rjw4 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds like you're on the right track. I'm about to start looking for a new ride and can't wait!


----------



## zoesdad (May 25, 2011)

*And the decision is...*

Trek Madone 4.5. Liked the bike, liked the fit, liked the LBS, felt fast and responsive and I get to pay it out over 12 months. 

I also really liked the Look 566; the Cannondale Synapse; and the Scott CR1 Comp/Team. To be honest, if any of those had the 12 month payout instead of the Trek, chances are I probably would have bought it. Whenvever I finished a ride on any of these I thought 'this is the bike I need to get.' 

The Specialized Roubaix (sp?) and the Jamis Xenith Endura were both very nice and comfortable, but didn't feel as fast or as responsive. Could very well be in my head, but it's how I felt. 

The only 2 bikes I didn't like was a Cervelo and a Masi. Of course, the 2 most expensive bikes I tried. Both with more of the 'racing geometry' which apprently I don't like. 

This has been fun. Getting fitted today, going to get the LBS to throw in some free stuff, and should be riding in a week or so. Thanks for everyone's advice. If I have any to add it's go for as many rides as you can fit in your schedule and go when the LBS is slow. When they're bored they'll put pedals on almost anything.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zoesdad said:


> *Trek Madone 4.5. Liked the bike, liked the fit, liked the LBS, felt fast and responsive *and I get to pay it out over 12 months.
> 
> I also really liked the Look 566; the Cannondale Synapse; and the Scott CR1 Comp/Team. To be honest, if any of those had the 12 month payout instead of the Trek, chances are I probably would have bought it. Whenvever I finished a ride on any of these I thought 'this is the bike I need to get.'
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new bike. _Nice_ choice! :thumbsup:

Good advice re: LBS's and test rides, and FWIW I think you went about this in exactly the right way.

Oh, and we need to see pics of your new ride (you know the drill).


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats! I'm looking for my first bike as well.


----------



## Brad_R (Jun 12, 2011)

*So many bikes!*

Hello all! I am also new to the road biking world. I have been mountain biking for a few years but am looking to pick up another form of exercise... and I want to go faster! 

I feel like I am in a bit of the same boat. I have been doing a bunch of reading and test riding, but the more I try, the more overwhelmed I feel. I am looking to get a decent entry level carbon road bike (I know there are always people who debate this as entry level, but hey I am buying myself a college graduation present!) Anyways I am really excited to get into the sport and would really appreciate some insight.

Today I test rode the Trek 5.2 (not in my original budget but they had it at a demo), a Cannondale supersix 5, Cannondale Synapse 5, Specialized Roubaix Comp, Specialized Tarmac Comp, and then the Trek 4.7. All 2011 models in that order at three different shops. Right off the bat I am thinking of ruling out the Trek 5.2 because of price, it was a nice frame and smooth ride. Plus it comes with Ultegra components all for another $500 more... maybe not such a bad deal but I feel being entry level I probably wouldn't notice a big difference between the 105 and Ultegra much anyways (and I really didn't notice in my short rides).

I was quite surprised by the Supersix, I did not think it felt too aggressive (much less than the Tarmac). It rode smooth and fast. For reasons I can't really explain I felt that I liked the Supersix over the Synapse. It seems people suggest the Synapse though for newer riders. Then after some digging around I feel like I should investigate getting the Supersix 4 instead with the rival components and a better wheel set. I saw complaints that the supersix 5 wheel set was not very great, plus the components were not all 105s... again probably not a big issue. I don't think they had a Supersix 4 at the shop. I also wanted to ride the Scott CR1 but they said Scott is having issues keeping them supplied so no go.

As for the specialized, I thought the Roubaix was a very nice ride as well. I think I am going to stay away from the Tarmac, as I could tell it felt like I would get uncomfortable on longer rides. No real complaints with the Roubaix... seemed decent/comfy.

Then I tried the Trek 4.7. I have been eyeballing this one for a while because I'm a sucker for the paint. Anyways all 105 components and it rode really good and the ride position was nice. My only concern was that it felt pretty rigid on some of the bumps that I don't remember feeling on my other rides. This could have been a rougher road than I had been on previously. I am really having a hard time finding reviews on the 2011.

Sooo... My latest thoughts have been the Trek 4.7, comp Roubaix, or Supersix 5 or 4. Price for Trek is $2600, Roubaix is $2400, and Supersix 5 was $2000 (i think the upgrade to 4 would be about another $500). For some no good reason I want the Trek or Supersix over the Roubaix. At this point I feel like I am stuck... I want to make a decision so I can get out and ride. I really wanted to just walk out with that 4.7 but I couldn't bring myself to do it without some more input.

Sorry for this ridiculously long post. Any advice would be great. I am doing my best to consider all the factors. Thanks!


----------



## Brad_R (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh and i get $100 off the Trek for test riding the 5.2 Madone... not that it makes a real big difference.


----------



## Brad_R (Jun 12, 2011)

Well I bought a bike... and it wasn't anyone of the ones I was debating but it felt great. I need pedals pronto and I will be on the road. Trek/GF Cronus. Off to the LBS tonight.


----------



## Rdall (Jun 27, 2011)

*First Road Bike*

Hi All, first post to the forum. About to buy first road bike in 25 years. Age and recovery time and desire to keep up to wife has convinced me to join the road riding ranks. Much searching, narrowed it down to Trek Madone 4.5 and Giant TCR Composite 2. Any views as to which is better value or any concerns people have for either bike?


----------



## PalmettoRider (Jul 1, 2011)

*Waiting for my Trek 2.1*

Making the move to include a road bike. Did a lot of research and based upon the reliability of my MTB, decided to go with the TREK 2.1. Thought it would be here in time for the July 4th holiday, but alas, am still having to ride my trusty MTB. Can't wait to get my feet on the 2.1


----------



## PlutonicFriend (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi, I'm also from Palm Beach County and looking to buy a entry level road bike. I haven't ridden a bike since I was 10. I have recently gotten into running and swimming so biking seemed like the next logical step. I have it widdled down to a choice between the Giant Avail 3 which a LBS will sell me for $750 which seems like retail price or a Specialized Secteur Triple for $800 which is about $150 cheaper than the Specialized website quotes. Do the MSRP's mean anything? should I go with the Secteur since it seems like a deal?


----------



## Rdall (Jun 27, 2011)

Made the decision after much debating and riding.....Giant Defy Advanced 2. Went for inaugural ride today after 25 year absence. Why did I wait so long! Can't wait for next ride. Added bonus, I can now keep up with the wife.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Rdall said:


> Made the decision after much debating and riding.....Giant Defy Advanced 2. Went for inaugural ride today after 25 year absence. Why did I wait so long! Can't wait for next ride. Added bonus, I can now keep up with the wife.


Nice choice. I have the same bike which I bought new last year. I had another bike that had Dura Ace so I switched everything over. I also have custom wheels, so I'm not sure what model I have anymore. I think it's a Defy Advanced .8.


----------



## JKLEE (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

